
Failory – Learn from other entrepreneur's mistakes - edw519
http://failory.com/index.html
======
loansupp
Websites like this inspire me to start my business. I also recommend you
Collapsed.co

------
elFachiPiola
Good Job! It really help me with my new start up.

------
agusyohan
The Indie Hackers for failures haha!

------
diabtestol
Bookmarked and suscribed to your email newsletter. Nice job!

------
csallenn
Nice!

